# Why Does Snow Removal Cost Much? (video)



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Found this by accident on youtube while looking for something else, so decided to watch it. Not a bad break down of the bare minimum's of cost for snow removal. He lays just the basics out there


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, this vid has been mentioned before, he a funny guy.


----------

